# Converting a Shed into an Apartment-Would it Work?



## LadyH (Apr 19, 2010)

Okay, so I don't know any technical words for any of the construction, but I'll try my best to explain.

I have a raised shed which is about 15x25 and made of metal with wooden studs and beams. I would like to convert my shed into an apartment, complete with a toilet and mini-kitchen so it can serve as extra living space. 

Would it be possible to run electrical and plumbing through my shed in a safe way? And would I be able to insulate it properly?

Thankyou


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 19, 2010)

Technically, yes you could turn it into an apartment. You'll need to run the electric and plumbing through the ground and insulate it properly depending on the climate in your area. You shouldn't have any problem insulating it; just make sure you use top of the line to make it as good as possible.


----------



## funetical (Apr 19, 2010)

It's possible, I spent a couple of my younger years in one similar to what your describing (it was a detached garage though.). The issue my landlords found in getting prepped up was they were on septic not city and had to have a pipe ran a few hundred feet. If you on city waste/water, I would give them a call and ask what the laws are about tying into existing systems, usually you have to have a licensed plumber do the work.


----------



## LadyH (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help ^^

Um, I'm running off of well-water so the city wouldn't be involved. Also, are there any permits I need? I live in Louisiana and I'm wouldn't want to put a lot of work into something that is potentially "illegal".


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm sure you'll need to have quite a few permits, especially since it will become a dwell-able area. I would contact the city and county building departments first and let them know what you plan to do; this way you know exactly what needs to be done to make it legally livable. Plus, you might need to do some things you won't even think of, like a secondary exit or something dumb like that.


----------



## Bud Cline (Apr 20, 2010)

I doubt you are zoned for two dwellings on one property but in LA you never know what will be allowed.  Got any cash to grease any palms?


----------

